# My Turtle/Tortoise collection



## Iliketuwtles (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, for the time being, this is the closest thing I can have to my own Tort 







Ok, maybe a bit lame, but I do like my collection!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 17, 2011)

lol that is a nice collection you have!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg!! Too cute!


----------



## Reptilemama38 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cute! lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL!! One day...


----------



## Iliketuwtles (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I told my mom about this post "they're going to kick you off for being a smart ... aleck"  ... These are just my indoor guys, I have two more out in the garden keeping my mom's gnome company  These are kept in order of when I got them from newest on the left to oldest on the right. From all over the country, some gifts, and some I bought myself, haha. Thanks for the positive replies


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL. This is great. I remember keeping a turtle collection when I was a kid. But I had much... much... more. 

I also had the ones on the right with the shaking head! They're so funny. Memories :>
Thanks for sharing your collection haha!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

If they don't kick me out for being a smart aleck, then you are safe, I got some of those guys.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, I totally laughed when I saw they were fake! Cute herd!


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 18, 2011)

haha funny!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 18, 2011)

Very funny,I like the guy with the big eyes.


----------

